# HVAC codes



## r_mojo1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Future PEs.

I have all my HVAC reference books lined up, but I have found it difficult to find every single ASHRAE standard for each area. If a question on the test is asked, specifically talking about standards, I would like to have a consolidated list of standards were I can just pick the answer instead of looking for it and spending more than three mins.

I plan on taking the four ASHRAE books with me to the exam, but it will take me some VALUABLE time to find the right stanard or code from the back of the books.

Does anyone have a LIST of codes and standards that can share with US?

Best of luck on the test.

SEABEE!!!


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.ashrae.org/standards-research--technology/standards--guidelines/titles-purposes-and-scopes

For HVAC afternoon I am bringing

55- Indoor Comfort, 62.1-Ventilation, 90.1 - Efficiency I am not too concerned with any of the other ones. Anyone think Differently?


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 11, 2012)

I have 55,62,90.1, NFPA 90A, I have a copy of 84 I think concerning energy recovery. I've also got a copy of our local Georgia code I found here, there are several others as well. They adopt a lot of the International mechanical codes and ASHRAE codes into theirs. Might be a decent reference.

The 55 code can be found here from Krueger

I can get a copy of NEC, but not sure if I will need it. We have one here at work, but I think I read on here somewhere not to take anything you weren't familiar with.

KS


----------

